

Google APIs are Down - ankurpatel
https://www.googleapis.com/auth/calendar

======
bryanh
Zapier is seeing widespread outages on:

    
    
        * Google Tasks
        * Google Drive
        * Google Calendar
    

Seems like Spreadsheets and Gmail are still chugging along fine though (though
we've some Oauth issues).

 _Edit: looks like Tasks, Drive and Calendar are back as of about a minute
ago! (~Wednesday, May 1, 2013 at 4:05 AM UTC)_

~~~
sciurus
Since you integrate with some many web services, have you ever considered
publishing a dashboard of their statuses?

~~~
bryanh
We have one internally, we've talked about opening it to the public (we'd have
to scrub data a little better as it is). Would there be interest in this?

~~~
josh2600
In a word, yes. We've looked at doing something similar for upstream telecom
providers as we interconnect with so many of them. When someone drops a DS3
somewhere we know about it and folks in the industry would love access to that
info.

I can tell you that I would love to have an API health Dashboard, and I'd love
it even more if you made an API for it.

~~~
dmoy
> I'd love it even more if you made an API for it.

But then wouldn't you need an API Health Dashboard API heatlh dashboard?

~~~
Mr_N
Who monitors the monitoring systems?

~~~
Cthulhu_
Sup dawg, I heard you like monitoring dashboards, so I added a monitoring
dashboard to your monitoring dashboards so you can monitor dashboards while
you monitor dashboards!

~~~
Mr_N
You say that; but then you realize that a non empty set of nagios plugins
monitor other monitoring systems...

------
daave
Apps status dashboard is updated:
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=13...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1367380799000&iid=64e8939482b9bd9acb72fd621760fad7)

"We're investigating reports of an issue with Admin control panel / API. We
will provide more information shortly."

~~~
daave
It now says:

"The problem with Admin control panel / API should be resolved. We apologize
for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience and continued support.
Please rest assured that system reliability is a top priority at Google, and
we are making continuous improvements to make our systems better. Users were
unable to use Google APIs, or were receiving errors when using Google APIs."

------
rdhyee
I see that <http://api-status.com/> is accurately reporting problems in the
Google APIs whereas the Google API console
(<https://code.google.com/apis/console/b/0>) says there are no known issues.

~~~
beefsack
You'll notice though in the Uptime and Performance History that most of the
Google APIs have been marked as being down for the entirety of the last week,
which indicates to me that the logic they are using to test the APIs may no
longer be valid for some of them.

~~~
rdhyee
Good point!

------
mikebracco
Google Voice is down as well right now:
[https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=Google%20voice&src...](https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=Google%20voice&src=typd)

~~~
tracker1
I've been seeing intermittent problems with gv since last weekend.

------
bradleybuda
All Google OAuth2 is down. I've confirmed that both Asana and Meldium (my app)
are getting these 502s from Google.

------
jarcoal
Starting to get 200s now. Looks like they're back.

------
thisjustinm
Confirmed. We're using Google Image Search via Oauth2 specifically.

------
vonseel
My Drive app with Python client library is also returning 502's.

------
akivabamberger
Breaks all Appengine apps that just use the oauth decorator...

------
verandaguy
Getting HTTP Status 200. They should be back online.

------
arnaudbreton
Same situation for us here, Google OAuth2 is down.

------
johnsbrayton
I am seeing similar problems with Google CalDAV.

~~~
tracker1
I'm not sure if this is a joke or not.. or when they are actually shutting
down the dav services.

------
jarcoal
Confirmed. My app is getting 502s.

------
jedberg
So is the Google Site Search API.

------
vgurgov
youtube v3 api is down as well (502)

